# Fatty issue



## karatekid1975 (May 17, 2002)

Hiya all.

I didn't see a thread like this, so I'm going to start it. I have a problem with "chub". I'm not that overweight (maybe by 30 pounds). I work out regularly (martial arts, of course). I have a lot of muscle and I'm pretty strong for a chic. But I also have an "unattractive" body fat % that covers the muscle I have. It's mostly my belly and that annoying "extra wave" (when ya wave) on my upper arms. We do push-ups, sit-ups, and all that (I was hoping that would help those areas ..... nope). No matter what I've done, I can't get rid of this "chub".

Is there anything (advice) you guys/gals can suggest for this (diet, exercises, ect)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2002)

well, first off, you can't "spot reduce."  you can't do push ups and expect to lose the fat off your arms...  if anything, you'll make them look worse because you'll add muscle bulk below the fat, and because you've got the fat, you can't see the tone, and it just looks like more fat.

fat is your body's way to store extra energy.  it stores it in certain places, which are determined genetically.  I store fat on hips and thighs, my mom stores it around her middle.  that's just how it works.  

The only way to get rid of stored energy (FAT) is to take in less energy (CALORIES) than you burn. That forces your body to burn its fat stores. And you lose weight.  You burn energy by exercising aerobically (hit the bike or stairmaster for at least 30 minutes...it usually takes you five or ten minutes to get your heart rate up to where it needs to be to burn extra calories, and you should work out at least 20 mins beyond that for maximum benefit... push-ups and sit-ups are anaerobic and don't help you burn fat. you'll gain muscle with these exercises, but you won't lose fat.)

Places to look at cutting calories:

stop drinking alcohol.  alcohol, especially beer, has lots of extra calories.

cut down on processed carbs, like white bread, tortillas, and crackers.

little things you can do to help move things  along quicker:

take the stairs instead of the elevator. I used to work on the 14th floor...14 flights of stairs a few times a day worked wonders.

put an exercise bike in front of the television... I don't watch TV unless I'm on the bike. It makes things go faster because you're distracted by the TV show, so when you're done you're like "oh, its been an hour already?!"

shell out the cash for a personal trainer for a few weeks.  believe me, it makes a huge difference.  they can tell you your target heart rate, and make sure you're using all the gym machines correctly.  five or six sessions should work to start.  then stop working with the trainer until you feel you've hit a plateau, then go back to get help adjusting your program.


contrary to what most people think, KARATE IS USUALLY NOT A FAT-BURNING EXERCISE.  Although sparring can be an aerobic activity, it's only aerobic if you get your heart rate up and keep it up for an extended period. most sparring matches are three minutes long, and not long enough to get any real cardio benefit from.  Most of your punches and kicks are going to be strength building (anaerobic) because you kick, stop, realign yourself with the target, kick again. you never really get your heart rate up.

You should not lose weight quickly, if you're doing it right.  The first five pounds or so will come off very fast, and after that, you shouldn't lose more than a pound or two a week.  If you lose more than that, chances are all you're losing is water weight and you'll gain it right back.  take it slow and you'll keep it off.  Weigh yourself at the same time every day, preferably first thing in the morning before you have breakfast. (and you need to have breakfast. it jump starts your metabolism, encouraging your body to burn more calories, because it knows that there are calories available and you're not starving).  your weight fluxuates throughout the day, so weighing yourself at the same time every day will let you accurately track your progress... you're usually a pound or two heavier at the end of the day than you are in the morning because you've been eating and drinking all day.  If you feel tired, you cut your calories too much and need to eat more. Calories are energy, so don't restrict your food too much, just cut the stuff that you know isn't good for you (beer, sweets, processed breads, fried foods, fatty foods...subsititute a grilled chicken breast on a bun instead of a hamburger, and save yourself a few hundred calories).  You shouldn't feel hungry. Adjust the kinds of food you're eating rather than how much you're eating.


if you really want to lose weight, its simple:

cut calories
spend 30 minutes 3 times a week doing aerobic exercise.


It sounds too simple, but it works...I've lost 20 pounds. It took me 4 months to do it, but I've kept it off, and I look and feel great.


----------



## tunetigress (May 22, 2002)

Nightingale, I totally agree with you;  this is almost exactly what i would have posted, thanks for saving me the trouble!  My own fat issues are, I believe, primarily genetic.   I have the very same belly fat that most of my female relatives on the Ukrainian side of my family also possess.  My own mother nearly starved herself for her entire life trying (unsuccessfully) to get rid of it.  A few pregnancies also tend to add their influence to the shape our bodies achieve as we get older.  The only difference between myself  and my female relatives, is that hidden beneath my flabby old belly is a fabulous set of abs that any 20 year old would be jealous of.  I've worked on them for decades trying to get rid of the fat gut that I was born with.  LOL!   Bounce that medicine ball my way, and I'll show you what *this* fat chick is really made of!   Besides, hasn't 'camoflage' been used for eons by warriors the world over?

All kidding aside, the only real downside  to me regarding the possession of hard to remove body fat  is having your physical (or mental)  ability prejudged by others on the basis of your appearance.   For some reason our society has been conditioned to believe that  if a person appears fat, they must be out of shape (or lazy, or eat too much junk, etc etc etc) and if a person is thin, they must be in good physical condition (or are athletic, or work out.)  

I know I'll never look thin.  This knowledge  has never held me back from participating in any physical activity of my choice.  And it sure doesn't hold me back from my training now.

If the Gi fits, wear it!    :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2002)

Tune-

If you're really having trouble losing weight, and you've already cut down on your calorie intake AND added at least 30 minutes of aerobic exercise three times a week (karate doesn't count since its mostly anaerobic and doesn't burn fat), see your doctor and have your thyroid checked, especially if weight issues run in your family.  A friend of mine had a "spare tire" around her stomache that she just couldn't get rid of, and this girl was a ballet dancer and practiced for HOURS, and ate like a bird.  turned out she had thyroid issues...now she just swallows a pill every day and is able to maintain normal weight.  turned out her mom and aunt had the same problem, but since they weren't exercising, they just thought "its genetic...nothing I can do..."  just a thought...


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *contrary to what most people think, KARATE IS USUALLY NOT A FAT-BURNING EXERCISE.
> *



That depends on how overweight you are.  For some ... just
moving at all is aerobic! 

It should be noted that you can also exceed a fat burning heart
rate.


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2002)

hehe...that's why I said USUALLY...

and yes, you can exceed an appropriate heart rate. that's why its a good idea to work with a trainer or doctor (or both) to find out what your appropriate rate/zone is.


----------



## Danny (May 22, 2002)

I'd suggest you do some circuit training in conjunction with aerobic exercise.  If you do it right you keep your heart rate in the target area, and increase muscle strenght and endurance.  I'd suggest you see a personal trainer to develop a good circuit for you.


----------



## Nightingale (May 22, 2002)

circuit training is really good. I do it about once a week... however, its a little complicated to find what's right for you, so you should see a trainer to design a program.


----------



## Bagatha (May 24, 2002)

Here is an excellent messege board where there are lots of experienced and professional fitness people to answer your questions. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/

Make sure you eat more frequently, this is an important key. 5-6 meals a day. Smaller portions. This way you dont over eat, and your metabolism remains active all the time. Karate is barely arobic. You need to join a gym. I go to an all ladies gym so there are no stares, it is much more comfortable. They say the best time to do cardio is first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, but you must eat within 2 hours after doing cardio, something high in protien. And then Ideally every 2-3 hours throughout the day. It will take time. Prob a good 6 months to a year depending on how dedicated you are. I used to work in a gym and I told my clients you know, "youve just spent 10 years putting the weight on, its going to take awhile to get it off". But it WILL get off. No doubt of that. Its KEEPING it off that is the trick.


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2002)

I must say I'm skeptical about this take the weight off slowly thing.  When I lost my 40lbs.  I lost the first 20lbs. in a month and a half, and the next 15lbs. in the next 3 weeks.  It's only the last 5lbs. that I've worked off over the course of about 6 months.  I see the reasoning in that you can't just lose the weight then expect to go back to your old habits and keep it off.  It has to be a lifestyle change.  Accepting that what's wrong with rapidly dropping weight?


----------



## Seig (May 25, 2002)

Loosing weight too quickly is usually 80% water weight, of course the body i 2/3 water, 10% fat and 10% lean muscle.  You don't want to loose lean muscle so you have to take it off slowly to just loose the water and fat.


----------



## DJDragon (May 25, 2002)

You can actually lose weight in your sleep would you beleive.

Sleep with one blanket less on a cold night.  Your body has to work extra hard to regulate your body temp, and burns fat as a source on energy.


----------



## Nightingale (May 25, 2002)

I tried that... however, I can't sleep when I'm cold. I was a total ***** to everyone the next day because I got a rotten night's sleep, then used the rotten nights sleep as an excuse not to go to the gym because I was too tired...I'd say that tip completely backfired for me...might work for someone else tho..I like to pile on all the blankets...I hate getting up in the morning...with a blanket, a quilt, and two cats curled up next to me, I really do NOT want to move in the mornings.


----------



## Bagatha (May 26, 2002)

I discovered something really funny but effective for bikini season. If you rub Prep H on your trunk area (especially tummy) and then wrap a plastic bag around it before you go to bed, the Prep H actually pulls water out of the skin and tightens it up a little bit. LOL. I guess it is an old bodybuilding trick used before shows. I tried it and it works a bit. Its not really dramatic but hey everything helps right?


----------



## Nightingale (May 26, 2002)

OMG that actually works?!


----------



## Bagatha (May 27, 2002)

For real. LOL! You look and feel like a dork though. I actually was so embarrased buying the stuff, I explained to the clerk that "I dont really have hemroids". lol. Like I said its not really dramatic, but I did it for 4 days and can say I noticed a difference.


----------



## DJDragon (May 29, 2002)

Erm, do you have to use that brand only?  Or can you use other hemaroid creams?  Can you use any other creams altogether?


----------



## Bagatha (May 29, 2002)

LOL. I would imagine in principal, if they all work in the same way (which I really dont know about) It would work in the same way....on "other" places aswell. LOL


----------



## Nightingale (May 29, 2002)

just read the packages and see if the active ingredients are the same.


----------



## abraham (Feb 27, 2012)

_If you have fat issue then you can do following things.
Use citrus fruit.
Eat fresh vegetable.
Exercise.
Running.
Walking.


_


----------

